# Tastaturprobleme: Manchmal werden getippte Buchstaben nicht registriert oder der getippte Buchstaben erscheint dutzendfach



## Psycho-Patee (2. April 2006)

Moin,

habe Probleme mit meiner noch ziemlich neuen Logitech MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMedia Keyboard Elite-Tastatur.
Öfters werden getippte Tasten vom PC nicht wargenommen, oft gleich mehrere hintereinander (das hier z.B: hintereder). Oder eine eimal getippte Taste wird mehrfach angezeigt, siehe das Wort "Media" weiter oben in meinem Post. Das Problem ist erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgetreten, vorher gabs keine Probleme. Es schenein alle Tasteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen davon betroffen zu sein. Liegt das am PC oder an der Tastatur?
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2006)

mal bier oder süssgetränke über die tasta gekippt?
das hatte ich schon mehrmals. sind bisweilen ganze tastaturblöcke ausgefallen. wenn was klebt, passiert dann das mit den zuvielen buchstaben hintereinander, wenn was hängenbleibt.
oder ein krümel unter einer taste verhindert schonmal den anschlag (passiert des öfteren bei meinem UltraX keyboard). im zweiten fall reicht oft beherztes schütteln der nach unten gedrehten tastatur, im ersten fall hilft nur noch auseinandernehmen, fein säuberlich putzen (teilweise geht das mit wasser, aber bitte hirn dabei einschalten, nicht alles wird gern nass). trocknen lassen, wieder zusammenschrauben.


----------



## Natschlaus (2. April 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 02.04.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe Probleme mit meiner noch ziemlich neuen Logitech MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMedia Keyboard Elite-Tastatur.
> Öfters werden getippte Tasten vom PC nicht wargenommen, oft gleich mehrere hintereinander (das hier z.B: hintereder). Oder eine eimal getippte Taste wird mehrfach angezeigt, siehe das Wort "Media" weiter oben in meinem Post. Das Problem ist erst vor ein paar Tagen aufgetreten, vorher gabs keine Probleme. Es schenein alle Tasteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen davon betroffen zu sein. Liegt das am PC oder an der Tastatur?
> Was kann ich tun?



Hi,
putz deine Tastatur(Tasten abmachen und in Wasser mit Seife o.ä. einlegen und äh das "Board" vorsichtig mit angefeuchteten Lappen o.ä. apputzen).
Dann kannste auch noch Treiber erneuern falls deine Tastatur sowas braucht und sonst schmeiß sie weg und lass dir ne neue raus.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Psycho-Patee (2. April 2006)

Getränke sind nicht drüber. Aber ich esse oft Joghurt mit zwei Butterkeksen. Da müssen schon einige Krümel in der Tastatur sein. Aber beim Umdrehen kommt nichts raus. vielleicht sollte ich mal die Tasten abnehemen. Wie bekommt man die am Besten ab, ohne sie zu beschädigen?


----------



## HanFred (2. April 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 02.04.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Getränke sind nicht drüber. Aber ich esse oft Joghurt mit zwei Butterkeksen. Da müssen schon einige Krümel in der Tastatur sein. Aber beim Umdrehen kommt nichts raus. vielleicht sollte ich mal die Tasten abnehemen. Wie bekommt man die am Besten ab, ohne sie zu beschädigen?


mit gewalt? *g*
trotzdem, wenn du's aufschrauben kannst, würde ich das mal versuchen. wenn du nicht extrem unbegabt bist, solche dinge danach wieder zusammenzubauen. hehe, ich hatte auch ein weilchen, es ging aber recht gut schlussendlich.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (18. Mai 2006)

Mahlzeit,

habe mir eine neue Tastatur geholt. Zu meiner Entrüstung muss ich feststellen, dass mit der Neuen genau derslebe Fehler auftritt. An der Tastatur kann es also nicht liegen, was ist es dann?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2006)

Ist es eine USB Tastatur? Dann mal an einem andern Anschluß versuchen. Ansonsten, wenn es eine PS2 Tastatur ist, diese per PS2 -> USB Adapter mal an den Rechner anschließen. Vielleicht ist dein PS2 Anschluß auf dem Mainboard defekt.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (23. Mai 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2006 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eine USB Tastatur? Dann mal an einem andern Anschluß versuchen. Ansonsten, wenn es eine PS2 Tastatur ist, diese per PS2 -> USB Adapter mal an den Rechner anschließen. Vielleicht ist dein PS2 Anschluß auf dem Mainboard defekt.


Ist eine USB-Tastatur, habe den Anschluß gewechselt, das Problem tritt trotzdem noch auf. In den letzten Tagen ist es aber sehr selten geworden.


----------



## Psycho-Patee (23. Mai 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 23.05.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2006 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommen!


----------



## Stingray75 (24. Mai 2006)

Habe das Problem mit dem Nichtklappen von Tastaturanschlägen auch immer wieder mal auf meinem Microsoft Wireless Desktop Elite (3 Jahre alt) Habe es erst vor kurzem auf Super-sauber gewienert, trotzdem nimmt er mir manchmal die Tastatur nicht an, egal welche Taste. Wenn ich die Tastatur dann verschiebe in Richtung Empfänger, funzt es wieder. Batterien sind voll, Verbindung laut Systemsteuerung Hervorragend, trotzdem spinnt sie. Ist da was an der Antenne kaputt oder am Empfänger?


----------



## skycrypter (27. Mai 2006)

Psycho-Patee am 23.05.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 23.05.2006 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kenne das prob.....
aber irgendwie nur mit logitech produkten....
usb konfiguration unter win xp mal checken....
könnte auch sein das die power verteilung net i.o ist.........
evtl mal nach googlen...


----------



## Psycho-Patee (27. Mai 2006)

skycrypter am 27.05.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 23.05.2006 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab das Ding inzwischen zurückgegeben.


----------

